# sendmail and "O PrivacyOptions=goaway"

## toralf

I'd expect that that line would be enough in my KVM to make sendmail silent. But if I do at my host something like :

```
date | mail -s test blablabla#@n22kvmclone

```

I see in the KVM log :

```
Sep 13 17:26:23 n22kvmclone sm-mta[2229]: s8DFQNNe002229: <blablabla#@n22kvmclone.uml_domain>... User unknown

Sep 13 17:26:23 n22kvmclone sm-mta[2229]: s8DFQNNe002229: from=<tfoerste@n22.fritz.box>, size=607, class=0, nrcpts=0, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=[192.168.1.254]

```

and at the host I do have indeed a reply :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ mail

Mail version 8.1.2 01/15/2001.  Type ? for help.

"/var/mail/tfoerste": 1 message 1 unread

>U  1 MAILER-DAEMON      Sat Sep 13 17:26   71/2486  Returned mail: see transcript for details

```

How can I prevent sendmail at the KVM from reporting that the user is unknown ?

----------

